# Failed all my exams and might drop out of college



## gonengg1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just failed all my exams due to DR, loss of concentration, memory problems, brain fog and feeling dumb.

It's weird when I found out I failed it the next day I was shocked for like 10 minutes, then *forgot *about it the same evening and continued with my apathy and doing nothing.

Really, the only point of this post is to see if other people have gone through similar experiences and have either gotten fired, dropped out or simply failed whatever their current objective was?

PS

I was an extremely motivated student before DR, I would even say I was gifted, I wasn't just excelling at school before DR I had part time jobs and was set to start my own business. I also had other ambitions such as going to gym, planning a trip to Asia, learning Physics (self taught) and being social.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

Same thing happened to me


----------



## gonengg1 (Aug 14, 2015)

did you mention that somewhere else in a dpdr post? I remember seeing someone w your profile picture post a similar comment


----------



## Chun_li (Aug 14, 2015)

It was the same for me in college. I got my associates degree and it felt like the hardest thing I've ever had to do. What would help me was to try to jam all the information in my head days before the exam I would also voice record the classes on my iphone to listen to them at home while I read over the notes because I found it super difficult to focus during classes.


----------



## Chun_li (Aug 14, 2015)

^^^Found it easier to retain more information by listening to the recordings over and over.


----------



## NobodysHome (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm sorry that you're in that situation. I'm in a competitive program in school (1 semester to graduation) and I experienced this. I was on academic probation from a previous semester and received too low of a GPA. I thought I had withdrawn from a class, but I never sent the email (just drafted it). I received a failing grade in a class I didn't think I was in anymore. I spoke to the Assistant Dean and explained my situation to her. We came to an agreement that I would see the psychiatrist and get a letter from him saying that I would work on my mental health. I think you should try meeting with a faculty member. What do you have to lose?


----------



## gonengg1 (Aug 14, 2015)

and you are out of DP now?


----------



## NobodysHome (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm still dealing with DP and it's mostly when I have time alone. I just have to distract myself or "snap" myself out of it so that I can be productive.


----------

